# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Nissan Sunny N14 1.6 SGX του 1995

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω το παραπάνω αυτοκίνητο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορώ να κάνω κάποια πατέντα ώστε να τηλεχειρίζομαι το κεντρικό κλείδωμα του αυτοκινήτου. Να σημειώσω ότι το αυτοκίνητο έχει ηλεκτρικές ασφάλειες και σύστημα συναγερμού (μάρκας με 'καψες) το οποίο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## xsterg

αν εχει ηλεκτρομαγνητικες κλειδαριες θα γινεται. υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ ετοιμα τετοια συστηματα. αρκει να ξερεις να το συνδεσεις.

----------


## apavlidis

> αν εχει ηλεκτρομαγνητικες κλειδαριες θα γινεται. υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ ετοιμα τετοια συστηματα. αρκει να ξερεις να το συνδεσεις.


Ναι έχω δεί αρκετά τέτοια συστήματα κατα καιρούς, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι θα ήθελα να βάλω κάτι με σχετικά καλό συναγερμό, μιας και το εργοστασιακό του (εγκατεστημένο από την ΤΕΟΚΑΡ) είχε προβλήματα και ο συναγερμός χτυπούσε με το παραμικρό. Μου είπαν για την GT ALARM αλλά μου φαίνονται ακριβά κανα δύο συστήματα που είδα στο internet.

----------


## xsterg

φθηνο και καλο δεν γινεται! δωσε κατι παραπανω και κανε την δουλεια σου. καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι 22 ετων αυτοκινητο και δεν αξιζει να ριξεις χρηματα αλλα αφου το αποφασισες κανε το σωστα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

φτηνο και καλο
http://m.ebay.com/itm/152378836986
ριξε μια ματια γιατι βλεπω δεν περιεχουν τη. σειρηνα αν σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## apavlidis

> φτηνο και καλο
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/152378836986
> ριξε μια ματια γιατι βλεπω δεν περιεχουν τη. σειρηνα αν σε ενδιαφερει


Ωραίο σύστημα. Δεν βλέπω σειρήνα αλλά αν ταιριάζει η σειρήνα από το παλιό σύστημα συναγερμού, θα τη βάλω αλλιώς θα κάνω καμιά πατέντα

----------

